# C&H CTL Panel serial # 6798, CH 12B or 12B(R?)?



## dorje (Feb 27, 2013)

This is what I've got. The panel holds 2 rows of 6 breakers. I want to add 2 tandems to free up space and 2 arc fault breakers for some of the curcuits. 
Is there any reason this panel will not accept either and what's the best brand and best source (Home Depot?)?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Huh. :blink:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

you lost me at the title


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

C&H is sugar..... not breakers.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the simplest things I look for when assessing if I can use twin or not is to look at the panel cover. Usually there is a bus diagram on it and for example it will show 30 spaces. If in the bottom 5 rows it has a line through it or has a and b by the diagram, it usually accepts twins. Otherwise look at the panel model number, example a siemens P3040B1200 panel is a 30 space/40 circuit panel. The bottom 5 rows accept twins, where a P3030B1200 panel is a 30 space 30 circuit, no twins.


----------



## dorje (Feb 27, 2013)

C&H = cutter hammer


----------



## dorje (Feb 27, 2013)

Oops, Cutler Hammer


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A licensed electrician in your area would be happy to look at this for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

dorje said:


> C&H = cutter hammer


 
Nope, C&H is California & Hawaii (Sugar Co.), C-H is Cutler-Hammer.:whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If you're putting in a new panel, why not get one with more spaces so you don't have to use twins right out of the box?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You should get one with interlock switch too. Also whole house surge protection. Don't forget to shave and tuck in your shirt too lol.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dorje said:


> C&H = cutter hammer













Sure man.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Dammit, now you guys got their jingle stuck in my head. :wallbash:


----------

